# wood ID { Solved }



## The_Architect_23 (May 26, 2012)

Hey everyone. I have a stumper here.
I was told this was mulberry, however it is a hard cut and the grain looks like sumac to me. Any ideas?


----------



## BassBlaster (May 28, 2012)

*RE: wood ID*

I'm not much on wood ID but the cut blanks look very similar to some catalpa I just cut up.


----------



## DKMD (May 28, 2012)

*RE: wood ID*

The wood itself looks like black locust to me, but I'm not much on tree ID.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 28, 2012)

*RE: wood ID*

Bark does not look much like black locust. Most of the folks that have good ID skills are going to want pieces especially end grain. Need it for better chance of ID...........


----------



## davidgiul (May 28, 2012)

*RE: wood ID*

How much does it weigh per cubic foot?(weight of sample/(l x W x H/1728)). Does it have a sweet spicy smell when cut? If it is heavy(70-80 pcf) and yes to the second question my swag would be Vera (Bulnesia aborrea). Phinds is working on identifying it because I believe I have the same wood.


----------



## Kevin (May 28, 2012)

*RE: wood ID*

I can see why you think it might be staghorn sumac based on the long grain it does look similar, but the bark is defintely not sumac. 

Bark is not Catalpa either and the wood does not resemble Catalpa to me. Sorry cannot tell you what it is based on those pics can only give my opinion what it isn't. Not pine either so Roy quit salivating. 


:morning2:


----------



## The_Architect_23 (May 29, 2012)

*RE: wood ID*

Sorry for the late reply, had a very busy weekend.
When i get home today i will scan the end grain, and weigh a peice.

It is very dense, has a good weight to it. I had to change to a new bllade to get a good cut.:thanx:


----------



## Kevin (May 29, 2012)

*RE: wood ID*



The_Architect_23 said:


> Sorry for the late reply, had a very busy weekend.
> When i get home today i will scan the end grain, and weigh a peice.
> 
> It is very dense, has a good weight to it. I had to change to a new bllade to get a good cut.:thanx:



Try to get some better quality pics too. Those are not quite as bad as mine but running a close second.


----------



## phinds (May 29, 2012)

*RE: wood ID*

looks like black locust to me, but I agree that we need better pics to really figure it out. An end grain closeup would help


----------



## Mike1950 (May 29, 2012)

*RE: wood ID*

I will have to take pictures of Black Locust Bark here and see what we are talking about. It is much thicker.....


----------



## Kevin (May 29, 2012)

*RE: wood ID*

The BL down here is also much more furrowed, but I can see Paul's point. Bark can do unusual things and that pattern though shallow is BLish looking. And BL lumber can vary a great deal also. One board from a BL tree can look like an entirely different species than from the BL tree right next to it. Or sometimes even within the same tree. 

Bottom line I wouldn't rule out BL yet.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 29, 2012)

*RE: wood ID*

Kevin, that is what I thought about BL bark. I never mean to rule anything out- just my 2 cents. We have lots of BL here planted 100+ yrs ago,semi arid climate. Nasty yard trees. Thorns, suckers and shallow roots............. Love burning it though........


----------



## The_Architect_23 (May 29, 2012)

*RE: wood ID*

well, i took a slab i had ( small ) and weighed it at 2.166 lbs.
it is 4 3/4 wide X 10 3/4 long X 1 Tall

closest my scanner will go for the end grain.


----------

